
Using VirtualBox to install Debian onto an external USB drive for Mac - afterecho
https://afterecho.uk/blog/installing-debian-linux-onto-an-external-usb-drive-for-mac.html
======
pejrich
Does this work for Tails? Having a nightmare trying to get Tails working on
Sierra.

------
mcbetz
Does anyone know a way to create Linux Live USBs from a Virtualbox? I have
been searching for a way to create customized Linuxes for a youth hackathon to
speed up the setup phase.

~~~
stargrazer
[http://fai-project.org/](http://fai-project.org/) FAI is a non-interactive
system to install, customize and manage Linux systems and software
configurations on computers as well as virtual machines and chroot
environments, from small networks to large-scale infrastructures like clusters
and cloud environments.

------
pvtmert
thats what i did back in 2014, still using, updating regularly. vboxmanage
internalcommands createwmdk -rawdisk is definitely useful!

------
gkgicccj
Can one do the same for Windows? I remember having read that vhds could be
live booted as well

~~~
kekub
I used this
[[https://www.easyuefi.com/wintousb/](https://www.easyuefi.com/wintousb/)] to
create a bootable USB Stick with Windows and use it with my MacBook Air for
years now... even though I boot it like 5 times a year. Apples Drivers for
Windows (you can get them from Bootcamp) are superb in my experience.

~~~
gkgicccj
Looks like a real deal, thank you. mind if I ask you what your card was and
what your speed experience eas?

~~~
kekub
I use a SanDisk Ultra Fit 128 GB ... As I am using it only occasionaly I did
not do any benchmarks. However I would say it is fast enough to use it on a
day to day basis. My colleague uses the same stick with his Lenovo machine and
records and cuts 4 hours of podcasts every week. We are both very happy with
our solution and like the idea of „pulling windows out“ of our machines.
Bonus: You can backup/restore quickly by doing images of the card in your main
OS.

------
netsec_burn
Thank you for changing the title..

